# Flood Damaged M3



## desiguy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm looking at purchasing a flood damaged vehicle from an insurance company and wanted to get your opinions on this. The vehicle is in running condition, but what can generally go wrong with a flood damaged vehicle?

Thanks


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

How deep was the vehicle sitting ? You can see it from the water lines.

You (or a trusted mechanic) should check the wiring harness and the various sensors in the car *very carefully.* This is the most difficult part to discover damages (and probably will cost a lot in case of a repair)

Check all the bearings and drive joints in the entire car. Check the engine, the oil pan, oil pan gasket, the transmission and so on.

Also keep in mind that all the components will have to be disassembled, dried and cleaned. If not, they will definitely cause headache in the future.

That being said, why are you doing this to yourself ? (I mean if you're not a mechanic). This will probably an experimental car.

If you want my honest opinion, do yourself a favor and stay away from it.


----------



## desiguy (Apr 6, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> How deep was the vehicle sitting ? You can see it from the water lines.
> 
> You (or a trusted mechanic) should check the wiring harness and the various sensors in the car *very carefully.* This is the most difficult part to discover damages (and probably will cost a lot in case of a repair)
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thanks for the info. I agree with you that it is more of a headache than anything...I just wanted to see how much of a hassle it would be...

the water line comes up to the ankles if you were seated in the car. I have a mechanic that would do it for me for free, but it would take some time.

but taking ure advice, i will steer clear of the hassles....thx for the info and advice!


----------



## weoilmen (Dec 16, 2003)

*Flood Damage M3*

I have heard that even when you do your best to dry these car out you will always have Electrical problems, The mechanics call them Gremlins.
Best of luck
Mike T :yikes:  :rofl: 
You do get what you pay for
Heres a JPG of one of the Gremlins having fun with ya. :flipoff:
and then here you.


----------



## azurribaggio (Dec 29, 2003)

weoilmen said:


> I have heard that even when you do your best to dry these car out you will always have Electrical problems, The mechanics call them Gremlins.
> Best of luck
> Mike T :yikes:  :rofl:
> You do get what you pay for
> ...


I'd skip it if I were you....I bought a water damaged integra, now a few years later all kinds of electric problems are popping up. My mechanic said the best way to fix this is to have someone re-install the *ENTIRE* electrical system in the car.

I'm like F*** that!!!!


----------

